# January 2016 POTM Voting



## snowbear (Feb 3, 2016)

1. Twilight 2016-4 copy by @thereyougo!






2. Walkway on the Brazilian side of Iguacu Falls by @Philmar





3. Colourful historic Pelourinho - Salvador by @Philmar





4. Red-Shouldered Hawk by @bulldurham





5. You Light Up My Life by @oldhippy





6. Green Turtle by @Raj





7. BIF - Still chasing this raptor by @ronlane





8. A hover fly... by @jimro 





9. Under the Bridge by @bulldurham





10. Sunday Driver @bulldurham





11. Cerro Santa Lucia Santiago Chile by @Angela Lourenço


----------



## bulldurham (Feb 3, 2016)

Good field to choose from.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 3, 2016)

Every month presents a difficult choice.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 13, 2016)

Voting will close Monday morning (eastern US time)


----------

